# Stumpknocker boats???



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone familiar with Stumpknocker boats? I am curious how they perform as a bay boat?

I am looking for something that would be good for taking my family out in the bay as well as floundering. I usually don't get right next to shore, so a super shallow draft isn't important - though these boats have a 3-7 inch draft. 

I have a 17 foot Carolina Skiff but it can be wet and bumpy. It is, however great for they type of floundering that I do. I noticed a lot of the Stumpknocker boats on the East coast of Florida and they got me to wondering. 

Anyone have experience with these boats?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out http://www.thehulltruth.com/ ifin there is a boat out there, there is probably some reviews on it...:thumbsup:


----------

